# Rig trip leaving Thursday7 morning



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for one may be two to do a rig trip, leaving Bayou Chico at 08:00 am and be back by 3 pm Friday, if anyone serious and interested call me, 341 7166, cost will vary if we are 4 or 5 .from 100 to 150 $ depending on how man miles we cover...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Darn! Missed it! PM me next time you do this. I'm retired so I have a pretty flexible schedule.


----------



## costaricachris (Sep 23, 2010)

My buddy and I would like to do a rig trip after Aug 1, that way we could keep any AJs as well. Thanks.


----------

